# Amazon Tap firmware update rolling out - will no longer need to tap



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I've started seeing reports about a Tap firmware update being rolled out over the next few weeks. Here's a link to the story on CNET, which I've generally found to be a reliable source.

https://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-enable-hands-free-mode-on-the-amazon-tap/

The update will allow the Tap to be used like the Echo or Dot, by saying the wake up word instead of needing to tap. The change is optional for the user, and can be enabled in the Settings area of the Alexa app. If it is enabled, there will also be the option to mute the microphone. There will be some loss of battery life, but the estimate I saw was a change from 9 hours to 8 hours. Not too bad if that's correct.

I really like the portability of the Tap. I haven't really minded having to tap to use it, but I'll probably enable the voice control and try it once it updates.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

That's cool!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I got the update today and activated the voice control. It's a simple on-off button in the settings area of the Alexa app. Only "Alexa" can be used as the wake up word. When voice control is activated, you can still use the Tap button the usual way, without saying the wake up word. In the list of devices in the app, it shows "Online, Hands-Free mode" under the device name. If I turn the button off again, it shows "Online, Tap to Talk Mode."

One thing I'm surprised about is that I haven't received any notification from Amazon about the change - no emails, and nothing posted on the app home page. I only knew about this from the news stories I came across. I happened to notice the change when I went to the app settings to edit my flash news briefing preferences.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

My Tap upgrade came this morning, and I enabled voice control in the Alexa app. Love it!



gdae23 said:


> One thing I'm surprised about is that I haven't received any notification from Amazon about the change - no emails, and nothing posted on the app home page.


Me too.


----------



## DawnB (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm so happy they added hands free option. I have an Echo Dot that was connected to my Tap via Bluetooth so I could control it hands free (the Tap is the only small bluetooth speaker that uses a charging cradle, instead of just a cord) Now that the Tap can be used hands free I can sell my Echo Dot.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I got the email from Amazon yesterday:

==========================================
AMAZON TAP
==========================================

Introducing hands-free mode

Now you can voice-control your Amazon Tap without pushing the microphone button. Simply enable hands-free mode through the Alexa App, then use the wake word "Alexa" to ask for music, news, information and more whenever you are connected to Wi-Fi.

To enable hands-free mode make sure your Amazon Tap is connected to Wi-Fi, then go to Settings in your Alexa App. Select your device, turn on hands-free mode, then just ask:

- "Alexa, what's up?"
- "Alexa, play Bruno Mars."
- "Alexa, what's the weather in Los Angeles?"
- "Alexa, set a timer for 15 minutes."

Amazon Tap can provide up to 8 hours of continuous playback while in hands-free mode. To conserve battery life when not in use, tap the power button to put the device into sleep mode.

Learn more: https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=202120490


----------

